# how far can i move a washing machine from the water feed?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

You run the water supplies from the neighbor's house three blocks away if you want to. The drain is a different thing. The washer needs a standpipe drain adjacent to the wash machine for it to work properly. You better call a plumber in this case. you are wanting it to be way too easy.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Bud is right, you'll have to run a stand pipe over to the washer for the drain.


----------



## AlKapone (Sep 11, 2011)

Yea, you're speaking French to me so I definitely will consult a plumber buddy. Thanx. What about a tray for light spiills under the washer? Do they have something like that at supply houses, box stores or is their a method to build one? Guesstimate on a price if so? Definitely balling on a budget here. I'll be lucky if I get a cold beer out to the deal!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

As far as the hose & attached cord will reach, without adding to them.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Yes there are trays. Where you going to drain the tray to?


----------



## AlKapone (Sep 11, 2011)

The utility sink just below it in the basement ...


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

Sheet metal supply house, or shop, will carry the type of tray you're looking for. It'll be a square version of what goes under a hot water tank. I guess that it could be ~$100. I think the hot water tanks ones are $50 around here.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

A hundred bucks VIP. You can get the trays for under $30, that are made by Lambro. Same company that makes utility sinks. http://www.lowes.com/SearchCatalogD...tegoriesDisplayView&storeId=10151&qvRedirect=

Now, the best solution would be to use Detra & make the whole room into a tray, with a proper drain line to allow the overflow to carry away. With using the Lambro trays, they will need a sensor, that will allow for the water to be shut off, along with power to the washer, if the pump to empty it craps out.


----------



## AlKapone (Sep 11, 2011)

Its a bedroom bro.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Not even worth it. And I am not your brother. Personally, a washing machine, dryer, etc belong in a utility room, garage if in a warmer climate, or basement if there is one available. The placement of a washing machine in a living space will not only cause health problems due to the humidity from using, but also the moisture from the machines, will help to spur the growth of mold & mildew.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

gregzoll said:


> You can get the trays for under $30, that are made by Lambro.



Good to know, thanks.:thumbsup: Never seen those in the big boxes around here.


----------



## AlKapone (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, but an elderly woman and the basement steps are more of a health concern then the moisture. She also does not sleep in this room. I'm sure I can figure out a way to dehumidify it if needed. Evidently the drainage system will be my Achilles heel.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Send the wife over to do the laundry...
Problem solved.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Master of Cold said:


> Send the wife over to do the laundry...
> Problem solved.


best answer


----------



## charliek2 (May 10, 2011)

gregzoll said:


> Not even worth it. And I am not your brother. Personally, a washing machine, dryer, etc belong in a utility room, garage if in a warmer climate, or basement if there is one available. The placement of a washing machine in a living space will not only cause health problems due to the humidity from using, but also the moisture from the machines, will help to spur the growth of mold & mildew.


No offense, but that is hogwash. If that were the case, every basement in would be covered in mildew. You can put a washer and dryer in any room you want except one that will be hermetically sealed. Why scare people with nonsense? Isn't a basement or utility room considered living space?


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

fred54 said:


> No offense, but that is hogwash. If that were the case, every basement in would be covered in mildew. You can put a washer and dryer in any room you want except one that will be hermetically sealed. Why scare people with nonsense? Isn't a basement or utility room considered living space?


*facepalm* no. Unfinished basements and utility spaces are not living spaces.

Personally, I would never want washer/dryer on the second floor or bedroom adjacent because 1) they are loud; 2) they are HOT; and 3) because in case of catastrophe there's a mess upstairs AND downstairs. 

To OP - this is a project that will/should be inspected and permitted and will be governed by local regulations. Before you jump into the project you should project a budget and think about the cost/benefit of moving them up the stairs. Is MIL going to be in this house for more than a year (if she's getting infirm, she may move in the future)? And if this isn't her 'forever' home how will moving the washer/dryer impact resale value? What is the cost to have someone come in a do the laundry for her - or have it taken out? In my neighborhood you could get a pre-teen to carry laundry up and down the stairs for between 0-5$. 

Last and *most importantly* is doing a relatively complicated (for a n00b) diy project as a favor for a relative worth it? I would pay twice market value for a job in order to not be responsible for something at my in-laws house. I've gotten good at saying, "sounds like an interesting project. Let me know how it goes."


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

fred54 said:


> No offense, but that is hogwash. If that were the case, every basement in would be covered in mildew. You can put a washer and dryer in any room you want except one that will be hermetically sealed. Why scare people with nonsense? Isn't a basement or utility room considered living space?


Have you ever seen a unfinished basement? Even in finished basements, there are mold & mildew spores active behind the finished wall surfaces. There is mold, mildew spores on all surfaces. Majority of the people in the U.S. have active mold on all surfaces in their homes, due to failure to maintain the mechanicals, along with not maintaining proper livable conditions in their homes.

Now if you do not think this is true, contact an environmental engineer.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

All people have mold spores in their homes. Its a natural occurance. I don't really see the big deal. My laundry room is between my office and bedroom. The door stays open 90% of the time. No mildew problems.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Now..from experience, a washer in a garage is quite terrible. You have to pull them out as soon as the load is finished, or they will start to stink..


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

Apply the anti washer argument to a dishwasher, and compare.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Master of Cold said:


> Apply the anti washer argument to a dishwasher, and compare.


this is apples to oranges.

My dishwasher is whisper quiet, doesn't vent moisture to dry the dishes (it relies on rinse agent and time to let the dishes dry). The inside seal gets gunky and has to be cleaned. It's heat and noise are contained.

The washer (front loader) is loud and hot. When you empty it you vent a cloud of steamy-Tide-filled-goodness. The dryer kicks enough heat off when it's running to heat the entire laundry room and heat up the hall and kitchen too.
Their heat and noise is the opposite of contained.


----------



## Master of Cold (Aug 7, 2011)

You can't apply the situation with your appliances to everybody else. My washing machine, is much quieter than my dishwasher. The dishwasher does vent the steam into the kitchen. If your drier is heating up the laundry room, it might be time to have it looked at.

You may not like this idea, but put yourself in this old womans situation, and think about what would be best for your needs.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

I really don't see why the laundry room in the "upstairs" is an issue. As a servicer I probably see more upstairs laundry than basement laundry anymore. If your plumbing and venting are done correct there will be no issues.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> this is apples to oranges.
> 
> The washer (front loader) is loud and hot. When you empty it you vent a cloud of steamy-Tide-filled-goodness. The dryer kicks enough heat off when it's running to heat the entire laundry room and heat up the hall and kitchen too.
> Their heat and noise is the opposite of contained.


 if these units are yours I think you need to call for service because what you describe is just plain not right


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Leah, I personally like the conventional top loaders, vs the front loaders. But here soon, we may get a front loader, due to it is hard to wash a comforter in a top loader and get it clean. I take it that your front loader is one of those that uses steam to help clean the clothes. We only use cold water in the washer, when doing clothes. Only time we use hot water, is whites, showers, or dishwasher.

To add, we started to use the ECOS detergent from Sam's. It does a lot better job than Tide, and does not leave a residue.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

Doing the supply side of things with PEX is easy. Drains are a bit harder and more involved. An air inlet valve may save you bacon on the drain if you do it.

I recently added a washer/dryer and a dishwasher to a wall of the kitchen that has never seen plumbing and was over some goofy half crawl space that is too small for me to crawl into. The washer/dryer are stacked front loaders, dryer vented out an unused chimney so it looks real on the cold days . Speaking of venting the dryer, that can be the trickiest part because you are limited on total length and curves cut that down even quicker.

I am glad I did it, but it was a bit more work than I'd have liked.


----------

